# Old bingo hall/ cinema shipley is on fire :(



## chattsy19 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I never post anything on here, I just enjoying reading about the places and seeing photos!  
Thought i would post one though as the old bingo hall in shipley Bradford is currently on fire  drove past it on my way home from work! It's surrounded by police and the fire brigade trying to stop the fire.

Such a shame to see old building destroyed.


----------



## phill.d (Jan 17, 2013)

Shame that 

I think a lot had been stripped out since I last looked though. It must only have been a shell by now. 
It's already been on fire in the past. 

I did a report on the place here
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14933#.UPiN6PL_K1Y


----------



## jamesramone (Jul 11, 2013)

The dodgems you refer to have gone now as well


----------

